
A collection of botnet source codes, unorganized, for educational purposes - adamnemecek
https://github.com/maestron/botnets
======
vbrandl
When looking for malware and especially virus source codes for research
purposes, you shouldn't miss the (sadly offline) VXHeaven library [0] and any
ezines of VX groups [1].

[0]:
[http://83.133.184.251/virensimulation.org/src.html](http://83.133.184.251/virensimulation.org/src.html)
[1]: [http://spth.virii.lu/ezines.htm](http://spth.virii.lu/ezines.htm)

~~~
keshab
VXHeaven was a great site. Didn't know it was offline. Any idea what happened?

Edit: Apparently raided by police.

[https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/03/28/vx-heavens-
virus...](https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/03/28/vx-heavens-virus-
writing-website-raided/)

~~~
vbrandl
The site was back online again for a few years after the raid. The second time
it went offline was due to lack of activity I guess.

Would be great to bring it back online even if it was a read only backup...

------
grendelt
> "For educational purposes only"

Hahahaha...

"Yeah, yeah, I agree to the Terms of Service."

~~~
jotm
I mean, that's the standard cya on various hacking forums since forever :)

------
badrabbit
This is awesome. Thanks for sharing.

Can you add Mirai as well?

------
faissaloo
>For educational purposes (x) doubt

------
hossbeast
The word is"code".

------
nuthersox
thanx this is handy to leave laying around somewhere

------
toxik
I'm not saying this is illegal to spread, but I'm pretty sure having this kind
of technology is at the very least questionable in some jurisdictions.

~~~
movedx
That's a sad state of affair for those jurisdictions.

~~~
1000units
Unfortunately one of these jurisdictions is America. Publishing detailed
models for a hundred-year-old firearm can earn you threatening letters from
the State Department. Many people in power today have little respect for truth
and liberty. I imagine they'd control who has access to physics textbooks if
it weren't still facially absurd to the public.

